# Furniture prices in Cyprus



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

This forum has been a godsend to us here in Dubai !!!!

We are trying to decide if we should bring our furniture over to Cyprus ... we currently have furniture that fills a 4 bed villa here

We will be taking a 4 bed villa ( hopefully ) in Cyprus

the cost of bringing the furniture over will be approx 5000 pounds sterling and then my husband and I have to furnish a 2 bed apartment here in Dubai

How much more expensive than say the UK is furniture in Cyprus ???

All answers gratefully recieved

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

pepps said:


> Hi all
> 
> This forum has been a godsend to us here in Dubai !!!!
> 
> ...


I don't know compared to the UK, but to the US it is way more expensive than in the US. We brought over all of our belongings but didn't have enough room for it all as in Cyprus they measure the homes from the outside walls in general so it was smaller than expected, but we were still glad we brought everything. I think to furnish a 4 bedroom with quality furnishings it will be more than 5000 Sterling (in my opinon). Depends however, on quality you want. Still think best bet is to bring it. You could always sell it here for a decent price as we sold many items almost for as much as we bought them for!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively why not leave enough in Dubai to furnish your apartment and bring the rest with you and just buy any extra that you need when you get here.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

pepps said:


> Hi all
> 
> This forum has been a godsend to us here in Dubai !!!!
> 
> ...


If you are going to pay £5000 to bring furniture over then pay to replace it in Dubai then I wouldn't bother unless you have some really special or expensive stuff. 

The three piece suites are cheaper than the UK, beds are about the same, dining room table and chairs are more expensive. There are some good sales on at the moment too. But then prices depend on what style and quality you like. That being said, I have to confess we did bring our beds and lounge furniture with us from the UK!


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks so much all I am really grateful I think we will probably be selective in what we bring and what we use here

Later before we come I will be asking for furniture shop recommendations in which ever area we end up and then party at ours for all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any other info received with thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Thanks so much all I am really grateful I think we will probably be selective in what we bring and what we use here
> 
> Later before we come I will be asking for furniture shop recommendations in which ever area we end up and then party at ours for all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any other info received with thanks


We'll hold you to that party:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We'll hold you to that party:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


You bet !!! And we give great aprties lol


----------



## slick (Nov 7, 2009)

I heard that Lebanon is a good place for furniture, cheap and good quality, anyone know about this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

slick said:


> I heard that Lebanon is a good place for furniture, cheap and good quality, anyone know about this?


It may well be true, but I cant see how it can work out cheap if you buy over there and then have to pay to have it shipped over here. Unless of course the cheap prices actually include shipping and I cant see that being the case.
It would certainly be interesting to know more about it though, and whether it can actually work out cheaper than buying here.
By the way slick how is York these days? I used to love York for shopping (I lived in Pickering)

Veronica


----------



## slick (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Veronica,
when the story was told to me about someone that had done it I think the shipping was very reasonable. I was led to believe it was a much cheaper option than shipping from the UK.

ps. I'm in Chloraka now but I'm told York is cold and wet. I know Pickering very well I have a lot of friends there.


----------

